# can i use skype in Dubai???



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

thank you all in advance for the response.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, and you can download it here cos i did the other day....

But you can't use it - cos that's illegal!


----------



## KabukiChick (Jan 15, 2010)

Why is it illegal?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Because it allows VoIP telephone calls - which aren't allowed (cos it stops etisalat from ripping us off for more money (clicky))...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KabukiChick said:


> Why is it illegal?


Because there is a law against it. 


So that the telecoms companies don't lose revenue.

-


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Everybody uses it, but you're right it's use is illegal.


----------



## KabukiChick (Jan 15, 2010)

Kinda like how in American downloading music is illegal, but everyone still does it?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it is not illegal to make PC to PC calls, but illegal to make PC to phone calls

Source of the info? I don't know. I might have read it on this forum, or heard from some people - can't remember.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

as they announced couple of days back that "the law" about to be changed. 

on Paper you cant do it , 
under the table , just do it ...

TC, 
M.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

KabukiChick said:


> Why is it illegal?


It's only illegal if it's done on its own. But if you do something else which is illegal at the same time, like downloading some illegal stuff then mathematically you should be okay since you are multiplying two negative acts together which will have a positive resultant.

****


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

u can use it and it is working 
if u can't download it let me know,


----------

